# Mirko Crocop vs Chuck Liddell



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

I know this poll already was up, but that was b4 Crocop winning the GP..I think Crocop wins this fight very easily by TKO in round 1..round 2 in UFC


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

I will always state my case and that is Crocop would brutally KO Chuck in the head with a nice left kick or TKO him.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*There is nobody in the UFC that can beat Mirko!*


----------



## DrVanNostrand (Sep 27, 2006)

no question that mirko would drop liddell in no time...


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> I know this poll already was up, but that was b4 Crocop winning the GP..I think Crocop wins this fight very easily by TKO in round 1..round 2 in UFC


Mirko NQA


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

*yup*



Kameleon said:


> *There is nobody in the UFC that can beat Mirko!*



you got it:thumbsup:


----------



## mona17 (Sep 28, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *There is nobody in the UFC that can beat Mirko!*


your right! dude! i think seriously that chuck lidell is no match for crocop its like a dog and cat battle...even sylvia couldnt win against crocop! but i wanna watch it i wanna see sylvia ko'd by mirko sure on the first round ok?no one can beat mirko right now.


----------



## tasteestuff (Sep 16, 2006)

Wow!!! There are 3 votes for Liddell.

What are they smoking or sniffing?? I want some too..  

There is NO Way Cro Cop would lose this. Ok I will change this. There is ~1% chance since there is always a puncher's wild chance. (hail mary swing)

but come on. in honesty, who could possibly pick ice Man over CC?


----------



## Steeda3 (Jun 29, 2006)

Cro Cop aint nuthing special....I can name several fighters that would whip his ass in the UFC..CroCop is a HWY not a LT HWY...but if these fighters would move up they would take his ass..

1. Chuck Liddell....Why...No one can take a flush shot from Liddell...and i mean nobody.
2. Tito Ortiz....I don't like this fella....but the man has some of the best elbows in the business once he has you on your back, your in alot of trouble....He's a Good wrestler..
3. Renato Sobral... The best submissions in the game today...need i say more....
4. Rashad Evan....I'm sure some of you are gonna blast me for saying this...But who has beaten him...This guy is the bigger, stronger and faster version of Matt Hughes....Hughes himself was quoted as saying Rashad is the "most explosive athlete in the world today". With his much improved Ground and Pound watch out. Bout time someone takes notice
5. Tim Silvia.....Doesn't matter if he looks clumsy in the ring....He's the champ for a reason....He beat the man Arlovski......


So say what you want about my top 5....It want hurt me...The only thing PRIDE has over the UFC is better marketing...PRIDE makes there fighters look like Warriors...at PRIDE it's all about the fighters and not so much about the company...In the UFC it's all about the company and they really screw there fighters and that's why there fighters look so much better.


----------



## spearsoldier (Sep 13, 2006)

I agree with the point that fighters MAY be able to.

I agree about Lidell, and Evans.

Sylvia? Dead.

Ortiz? Dead before the fight starts.

Sobral wouldnt be able to get the takedown.

Evans and Lidell have the best shot. But I still doubt it. Mirko by KO.


----------



## Steeda3 (Jun 29, 2006)

spearsoldier said:


> I agree with the point that fighters MAY be able to.
> 
> I agree about Lidell, and Evans.
> 
> ...


Also you would have to look at the rules....If they fight in the UFC...these fighters would have the advantage....Now in PRIDE...it might be different...It just seems to me PRIDE makes there fighters more ruthless by promoting them that way....Like i said...It's about the fighters over there...UFC totally different..Look at WANDERLEI Silva....He talks alot of shit...but all those fighters i mentioned above would totally dominate his ass if he fought them in the UFC under there rules....

This guy came to the UFC to challenge Chuck and got his ass kicked recently by someone else at PRIDE....Hell i thought he was the man over there...LOL...I remember what Belfort and Ortiz did to him...


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Steeda3 said:


> Cro Cop aint nuthing special....I can name several fighters that would whip his ass in the UFC..CroCop is a HWY not a LT HWY...but if these fighters would move up they would take his ass..
> 
> 1. Chuck Liddell....Why...No one can take a flush shot from Liddell...and i mean nobody.
> 2. Tito Ortiz....I don't like this fella....but the man has some of the best elbows in the business once he has you on your back, your in alot of trouble....He's a Good wrestler..
> ...


you are out of your mind, you saw what rampage did to chuck and rampage isnt even that good of a striker, crocop is the best striker in the world..i twouldnt be a close fight..and for you to say Babalu, Rashad, and Tito would beat him makes you sound so stupid that its funny..that post makes you sound like the biggest UFC nuthugger, and i mindless one at that


----------



## Steeda3 (Jun 29, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> you are out of your mind, you saw what rampage did to chuck and rampage isnt even that good of a striker, crocop is the best striker in the world..i twouldnt be a close fight..and for you to say Babalu, Rashad, and Tito would beat him makes you sound so stupid that its funny..that post makes you sound like the biggest UFC nuthugger, and i mindless one at that


Dude you always have something low to say about UFC and it's fighters...Dude Chuck Liddell lost that fight years ago...Hell he also lost to Randy Couture as well...But we saw what happened in the rematch....

Now putting down the other UFC fighters, shows how much you know about MMA....On any given night anything can happen....

Like i said....to me the best fighter in the world are in the UFC....Why? Because they aren't made out to be these unbeatable warriors like PRIDE..

Look at what happened to your boy Silva when he came to the UFC...Got KNOCKED THE **** OUT WITHIN 16 seconds.....

So learn something about MMA before you start throwing that BS around. The fighters i named have a good if not excellent chance of winning under the UFC rules.


----------



## Steeda3 (Jun 29, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> you are out of your mind, you saw what rampage did to chuck and rampage isnt even that good of a striker, crocop is the best striker in the world..i twouldnt be a close fight..and for you to say Babalu, Rashad, and Tito would beat him makes you sound so stupid that its funny..that post makes you sound like the biggest UFC nuthugger, and i mindless one at that


You talk alot of shit on the net....I live in Lynwood washington....If you think your tough...We can test our skill.....Let me know.....what's up....I will be in Vancouver tonight at the King of the Cage fight...But Sunday I'm free....

I can teach you a thing of two about MMA. I've tested my skill against some of the best..


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

first off I dont like wanderlei, and i think chuck and tito would beat him if they faught right now..second I only state the obvious facts, crocop has the best takedown defense in the world , therefore tito, babalu, and most of all rashad are out of the question cuz they couldnt take mirko down..second Crocop is a K-1 level striker the likes of which chuck and sylvia have never seen, Crocop is on another level than Chuck, Chuck look great striking when hes fighting grapplers, put him in there against sum-1 like Crocop, bed time for chuck..im saying this and tito and chuck are 2/3 of my fav fighters..im not biased at all


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Steeda3 said:


> You talk alot of shit on the net....I live in Lynwood washington....If you think your tough...We can test our skill.....Let me know.....what's up....I will be in Vancouver tonight at the King of the Cage fight...But Sunday I'm free....
> 
> I can teach you a thing of two about MMA. I've tested my skill against some of the best..


hahahah ur a clown dude..i talk trash over the net, i never said anything bout fighting you idiot..i just think ur an idiot when it comes to this topic of liddell vs crocop and i think ur a UFC nuthugger..wow real tough u told me where u live, it says where i live right under my name, so you knew i lived on the other side of the country...keyboard warrior, and i do train mma and i doubt you have been in there with the best ur probably 250 14 yrold kid with glasses that gets picked on in middeschool


----------



## ROCKBASS03 (Jul 27, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> hahahah ur a clown dude..i talk trash over the net, i never said anything bout fighting you idiot..i just think ur an idiot when it comes to this topic of liddell vs crocop and i think ur a UFC nuthugger..wow real tough u told me where u live, it says where i live right under my name, so you knew i lived on the other side of the country...keyboard warrior, and i do train mma and i doubt you have been in there with the best ur probably 250 14 yrold kid with glasses that gets picked on in middeschool


That is funny stuff right there:laugh: 


I do not watch Pride, but have seen a few of Cro Cop's highlights and the fight with Wanderlei. The man looks like a beast. Being a fan of the UFC and not liking the Japanese thing, I would say I would want Chuck to win, however, I think Cro Cop has the better chance and would most likely win.


----------



## Steeda3 (Jun 29, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> hahahah ur a clown dude..i talk trash over the net, i never said anything bout fighting you idiot..i just think ur an idiot when it comes to this topic of liddell vs crocop and i think ur a UFC nuthugger..wow real tough u told me where u live, it says where i live right under my name, so you knew i lived on the other side of the country...keyboard warrior, and i do train mma and i doubt you have been in there with the best ur probably 250 14 yrold kid with glasses that gets picked on in middeschool


Oh i thought you WERE IN EVERETT, WA...MY BAD...BUT like i said...Learn something before you talk shit...and a little about me...I'm 30 years old...I first trained in Wing Chun and Judo at the age of 8. I got my first Black Belt in Judo at 12 and Wingchun a year later....

I've also had 30 ameatur boxing matches...So i've been around the MMA world for guite some time...

Lastly...I don't wear glass and I was never picked on as a kid...So get your paper book physcology right..Like I've said once before....

I joined the US NAVY IN 1997 and i've had the chance living out here in western washington and traveling the world to train with some of the best fighters in the world..

I've trained on occassions with the likes of Randy Couture, I've wrested with Chuck Liddell while our ship was docked in Santa Barbara, I wrestled against Mario Sperry at one of his studio's out here in Everett and I've thrown hands for charity against Tito Ortiz while being docked in San Dog...(San Diego)

I've even did Chi Sao against the last Close Door student of the great Yip Man... Leung Ting, Bruce Lee's first and best student Jesse Glover....So i'm not braggin...I'm just telling you when i talk MMA...I speak from experience...EXPERIENCE from being in there with the best in the world...Not a couch talking fat bum or some dumb kid like yourself...


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Steeda3 said:


> Cro Cop aint nuthing special....I can name several fighters that would whip his ass in the UFC..CroCop is a HWY not a LT HWY...but if these fighters would move up they would take his ass..
> 
> 1. Chuck Liddell....Why...No one can take a flush shot from Liddell...and i mean nobody.
> 2. Tito Ortiz....I don't like this fella....but the man has some of the best elbows in the business once he has you on your back, your in alot of trouble....He's a Good wrestler..
> ...


This just further proves my point that you are not the MMA expert you claim to be. This statement is just preposterous, I'm not even gonna say why. As far as Chuck and Cro Cop go I would bet alot of money on Cro Cop, but Chuck still stands a chance. He always does.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

And you may be a good fighter thats great. But it doesnt mean you know Pride and UFC. For example Silvas last fight in UFC was 6 years ago then he went to Pride and became the fighter he is today. If you dont give Wanderlei Silva or Mirko Cro Cop respect you simply dont know MMA. Now kindly leave this forum and go bother someone else.


----------



## Steeda3 (Jun 29, 2006)

asskicker said:


> And you may be a good fighter thats great. But it doesnt mean you know Pride and UFC. For example Silvas last fight in UFC was 6 years ago then he went to Pride and became the fighter he is today. If you dont give Wanderlei Silva or Mirko Cro Cop respect you simply dont know MMA. Now kindly leave this forum and go bother someone else.


Dude silva just got his ass kicked recently in PRIDE.....I'm not bothering you...Your the one talking shit...You think your way is the only way and your always right....You know nothing about MMA....and all your talk is from a fan prospective and not from a fighter.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

if ur really that experieced in mma i respect that, cuz im not at that level yet, and if you really trained with Tito and Randy thats unreal, i cant say anything close to that other than that ive talked to Tito a couple times..

But just because your an expeienced fighter that doesnt make you an expert on other fighters. I consider myself a fighter, but i would say Im a fan of mma first, and i think I know alot about it..Its just i totally disagree with you on this issue and for some reason you cant except my opinion and you challenge me to a fight..whatever dude, i just think your wrong and you favor the UFC and thats obvious, i love both organizations, and respect them both but on this issue ur wrong..deal with it


----------



## lilstuch114 (Aug 27, 2006)

crocop is the best fighter in the game


----------



## Steeda3 (Jun 29, 2006)

lilstuch114 said:


> crocop is the best fighter in the game


If he is...then why is Fedor the undefeated Champ....?


----------



## Steeda3 (Jun 29, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> if ur really that experieced in mma i respect that, cuz im not at that level yet, and if you really trained with Tito and Randy thats unreal, i cant say anything close to that other than that ive talked to Tito a couple times..


Dude plenty of my friends on the ship took there chance against Randy and Tito....I'm not the only one....I was just the first from the USS ABRAHAM LINCOLN to try them because at the time I was the ships champion....I tried them but I didn't come anywhere close to beating them....I wanna clear that up right away.....Being in the Navy and traveling the world presented many opportunities for me.....Those guys were intrested in the ship and the day to day operations and we were intrested in there MMA skill....Happens alot my friend....Like i said earlier...you never know who your talking too on the net...

Lastly, your entitled to your own opinion and i can and will repect that.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Silva is a LHW who lost to the second best HW in the world there is no shame in that.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Steeda3 said:


> Dude plenty of my friends on the ship took there chance against Randy and Tito....I'm not the only one....I was just the first from the USS ABRAHAM LINCOLN to try them because at the time I was the ships champion....I tried them but I didn't come anywhere close to beating them....I wanna clear that up right away.....Being in the Navy and traveling the world presented many opportunities for me.....Those guys were intrested in the ship and the day to day operations and we were intrested in there MMA skill....Happens alot my friend....Like i said earlier...you never know who your talking too on the net...
> 
> Lastly, your entitled to your own opinion and i can and will repect that.


wow thats crazy..what was it, a sparring session or a real mma fight on the ship..so ur sayin u faught randy and tito, i mnot sure i understand what ur talkin about


----------



## Steeda3 (Jun 29, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> wow thats crazy..what was it, a sparring session or a real mma fight on the ship..so ur sayin u faught randy and tito, i mnot sure i understand what ur talkin about


It was a siminar in which we got to go all out on them.....I lasted about 5 minutes with Randy and a little bit longer with Tito......These guys came to our ship to take a tour and a part of the deal was, they were gonna give us a chance to see how we would stake up against them..


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

what did they just ground and pound you


----------



## tasteestuff (Sep 16, 2006)

Steeda3 said:


> Cro Cop aint nuthing special....I can name several fighters that would whip his ass in the UFC..CroCop is a HWY not a LT HWY...but if these fighters would move up they would take his ass..
> 
> 1. Chuck Liddell....Why...No one can take a flush shot from Liddell...and i mean nobody.
> 2. Tito Ortiz....I don't like this fella....but the man has some of the best elbows in the business once he has you on your back, your in alot of trouble....He's a Good wrestler..
> ...


I am sorry but I have to respectfully disagree with you BIG TIME.

1. Yes Cro Cop was k'out before but improved Cro cop wasn't k'out by Mark Hunt (I believe has the best stand up in the business) nor Fedor, Trust me on this... He wouldn't be k'out by Cheezy IceMan. And I believe Hunt can take a flush shot from Liddell, he took a left kick to the head by cro cop, multiple shots by Le Banner. Chuck Liddell.. Pleaseeee. :laugh: 

2. Tito Ortiz??? you got to be kidding.. Even Fedor had hard time taking this guy down and Ortiz is taking him down for elbows?? Please.... stop dreaming. Ortiz couldn't even take Chuck's punches and couldn't even bring Chuck down, you believe he can do better with Cro cop.. whatever dude...:laugh: 

3. Renato?? Please.. I won't even go there.. CC is much better Kickboxer than Chuck. Renato's ground game was impressive against Chuck, right?? Please...:laugh: 

4. Rashad Evans.. Hmmm. I like him.. deserves more credit than he gets. Very athletic. however, until he can bang in there with someone worthy. World class. Until then, we can't even consider him. He has never been hit by someone who can really hit. 

So there you go.. I can't believe those are your 4 choices. They may have a shot at CC..........................IN THEIR DREAMS!! :laugh:


----------



## FromHereOn (Sep 4, 2006)

Who cares who did what on the USS ABRAHAM LINCOLN? Talk shit to anybody on the internet because GUESS WHAT?! our credibility comes from what we say! If you can't handle a little flame action, go run to sherdog or some crap.

The topic is Liddell vs CroCop- give your bio in the 'about me' section.

I don't understand why this is a topic being that Liddell will most likely never step to CroCop's weight class.

I also don't understand why it's a topic because the poster and all postees know the very obvious answer. I'm a Pride nuthugger, but any UFC fan (still don't know how those exist) will still go to bed knowing that Iceman gets iced in this confrontation at any point in either of these two's careers.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Im a UFC fan, but like Pride. I acknowledge how good Pride is and I like some aspects better. i also think they have a better pool of fighters. But I think Chuck has a shot at CC just not a good one.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

Steeda3 said:


> Cro Cop aint nuthing special....I can name several fighters that would whip his ass in the UFC..CroCop is a HWY not a LT HWY...but if these fighters would move up they would take his ass..
> 
> 1. Chuck Liddell....Why...No one can take a flush shot from Liddell...and i mean nobody.
> 2. Tito Ortiz....I don't like this fella....but the man has some of the best elbows in the business once he has you on your back, your in alot of trouble....He's a Good wrestler..
> ...


*1. Liddell is the UFC LHW Champion. He is the best that the UFC has at 205. That damn impressive. He has a chance to beat Mirko but it is very little. Odds 5-1.

2. Ortiz gets KO'd by Liddell so he chances of beating Mirko are slim to none. Odds 10-1.

3. Sobral is the best submission in the game? How about Hidehiko Yoshida, who was chopped down by Mirko in the earlier rounds of the Absolute tournament. Mirko doesn't care what your style is, if you can't take him down, you will get KO'd. Odds 15-1.

4. I will admit, I like Evans and have only seen a handful of his fights. He is young and an up and comer who will come into his own in a couple of years. Even with the ground and pound, he won't win, see Sobral. He won't beat Mirko because lack of expierence. Odds 20-1.

5. Tim Sylvia? He is a big goof who can't beat anybody decent, AA not with standing. Sylvia is a good striker but he is not in the league of Mirko. He has never fought a striker of Mirko's calibur. Odds 25-1.

I gave odds on all the fighters and it seems your choices just went downhill from Liddell. These are my opinions but I will say it again, no one in the UFC can beat Mirko. Sorry.

Your Quote:
"at PRIDE it's all about the fighters and not so much about the company...In the UFC it's all about the company and they really screw there fighters and that's why there fighters look so much better."

Makes no F'n sense.  *


----------



## Nabors12 (Sep 24, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *1. Liddell is the UFC LHW Champion. He is the best that the UFC has at 205. That damn impressive. He has a chance to beat Mirko but it is very little. Odds 5-1.
> 
> 2. Ortiz gets KO'd by Liddell so he chances of beating Mirko are slim to none. Odds 10-1.
> 
> ...


QUOTED FOR TRUTH

I Love the UFC, but Pride's best fighters are on another level

i'm thinking one kick from CC to any of the listed guys would prove disastrous for the recipient.


----------



## mona17 (Sep 28, 2006)

Steeda3 said:


> Dude you always have something low to say about UFC and it's fighters...Dude Chuck Liddell lost that fight years ago...Hell he also lost to Randy Couture as well...But we saw what happened in the rematch....
> 
> Now putting down the other UFC fighters, shows how much you know about MMA....On any given night anything can happen....
> 
> ...


your dreaming dude! do you know mma? ufc cant reach the pride level! whenever ufc player go to pride everyone losses they cant reach the pride level! sylvia or arlovski no match to fedor or mirko! i watch ufc before many times its so boring..honestly speaking.watch pride and you will know the difference.i think even yoshida can kill your man dude (chuck liddel) silva lost to belfort i know but that was 5 years ago after that fight you can see how silva improve...i think belfort cant beat silva right now or even chuck,its a ko round 1 game! by silva.who can beat mirko or fedor in the ufc? tell me?!


----------



## fenderman80 (Sep 12, 2006)

Steeda3 said:


> Also you would have to look at the rules....If they fight in the UFC...these fighters would have the advantage....Now in PRIDE...it might be different...It just seems to me PRIDE makes there fighters more ruthless by promoting them that way....Like i said...It's about the fighters over there...UFC totally different..Look at WANDERLEI Silva....He talks alot of shit...but all those fighters i mentioned above would totally dominate his ass if he fought them in the UFC under there rules....
> 
> This guy came to the UFC to challenge Chuck and got his ass kicked recently by someone else at PRIDE....Hell i thought he was the man over there...LOL...I remember what Belfort and Ortiz did to him...



Ortiz didnt do anything to Wanderlei and except lay and pray Bro-ther. Silva's ground and standup games have both imrove vastly in the 5 or 6 years since they have fought. Belfort is also in PRIDE now so there might be a chance for a rematch.


----------



## fenderman80 (Sep 12, 2006)

I dont forsee Mirko fighting Chuck anytime soon. In fact I would bet that Wanderlei will fight Chuck before Mrko would simply because Chuck has already publicy called him out and Wanderlei appeared at UFC 61 and accepted so I dont see how because Mirko Ko'd Silva that now he's going to step in and fight Chuck. First off: How many "UFC fans " do you think are familiar with Crocop? I would say very little. Second: They know who Wanderlei is becasue he told the whole audiance in his broken English that he love to [email protected]#$, Im mean fight Chuck; Who's going to forget that guy? Third: I would be willing to bet that Wanderlei is still more popular with Japan's PRIDE audiance than Cro cop so I think both audiances would rather see Wanderlei vs Chuck then Mirko vs Chuck. Fourth: Chuck ain't moving up in weight and it's doubtful that Mirko could make weight,and I doubt that Dana would let Chuck (his main attraction) participate in some kind of exhibition with a Beast like Mirko unless a title was at stake. But that just my opinion.


----------



## mona17 (Sep 28, 2006)

fenderman80 said:


> Ortiz didnt do anything to Wanderlei and except lay and pray Bro-ther. Silva's ground and standup games have both imrove vastly in the 5 or 6 years since they have fought. Belfort is also in PRIDE now so there might be a chance for a rematch.


 if theres a rematch between silva vs belfort in pride 1st belfort has to beat alistair overeem who beat belfort himself...that was twice dude! or ricardo arona i think,or shogun
do you think belfort can beat this guys? ufc cant bat pride players ok? beleive it by your eyes dude! 1st belfort has to beat silvas lower guys before the rematch ok?


----------



## fenderman80 (Sep 12, 2006)

mona17 said:


> if theres a rematch between silva vs belfort in pride 1st belfort has to beat alistair overeem who beat belfort himself...that was twice dude! or ricardo arona i think,or shogun
> do you think belfort can beat this guys? ufc cant bat pride players ok? beleive it by your eyes dude! 1st belfort has to beat silvas lower guys before the rematch ok?


Relax Bro-ther, I thought it would make for good conversation that's all. As far as Belfort beating those other guys its hard to say. Everyone always brings up "those hands" of Belforts that he displayed against Wanderlei 6 years ago, but truth be told, I havent seen "those hands" since then. And yes, I know that there is a ton of things that have to transpire B4 this fight would happen. However the chances of it happening are better now that Belfort is on PRIDE.


----------



## tasteestuff (Sep 16, 2006)

FromHereOn said:


> I don't understand why this is a topic being that Liddell will most likely never step to CroCop's weight class.


That's because UFC makes IceMan to be the BEST MMA fighter. He gets paid the most compared to any other UFC fighters 

If Dana and Chuck think that he is that good then he should naturally step into the ring with someone we consider to be better and prove us wrong. Different weight classes... Come on.. Dana criticizes Silva publicly (in a demeaning way) for losing to Cro Cop.. 

WTF at least he had balls to step in the ring with natural heavyweight and trade blows. He even went toe to toe with Mark Hunt. $hit. Let me see Chuck do that.. (and I am not talking about old school, no weight limit ie. Gracie fights) Step in the ring with natural 240 ~250 lbs fighters and trade blows with them.

That is why I like this match up better. They are both (iceman, crocop) same height. 6'2". Silva is only 5'11" Maybe (I think he is little shorter)

I would love to see Liddell get his A$$ kicked so UFC and Pride can merge and we can enjoy true top MMA fighters


----------



## Steeda3 (Jun 29, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *1. Liddell is the UFC LHW Champion. He is the best that the UFC has at 205. That damn impressive. He has a chance to beat Mirko but it is very little. Odds 5-1.
> 
> 2. Ortiz gets KO'd by Liddell so he chances of beating Mirko are slim to none. Odds 10-1.
> 
> ...



YouTube - Tito Ortiz Interviw pt 1

From the man himself


----------



## Steeda3 (Jun 29, 2006)

FromHereOn said:


> Who cares who did what on the USS ABRAHAM LINCOLN? Talk shit to anybody on the internet because GUESS WHAT?! our credibility comes from what we say! If you can't handle a little flame action, go run to sherdog or some crap.
> 
> The topic is Liddell vs CroCop- give your bio in the 'about me' section.
> 
> ...



SO i guess that makes you RIGHT because your a PRIDE FAN. LOL..Dude.... RIGHT NOW CHUCK LIDDELL IS PROBABLY THE BEST FIGHTER IN THE WORLD...PERIOD...I don't care what you or anybody say...If these PRIDE fighters are so tough let the come to the Octagon and try Chuck and these other UFC fighters.....

Here in Seattle we have a saying...."A stray dog can whip a pit bull in his own back yard". Don't you forget that.


----------



## tasteestuff (Sep 16, 2006)

Steeda3 said:


> RIGHT NOW CHUCK LIDDELL IS PROBABLY THE BEST FIGHTER IN THE WORLD...PERIOD...I don't care what you or anybody say...If these PRIDE fighters are so tough let the come to the Octagon and try Chuck and these other UFC fighters.....
> 
> Here in Seattle we have a saying...."A stray dog can whip a pit bull in his own back yard". Don't you forget that.


OMG Dude.. I understand that you are Chuck's biggest fan but come on.. You must be on something... perhaps crack.  or sniffing something... perhaps glue. 

To be the best fighter in the world, shouldn't he be the one calling out everyone? Pride (SAKAKIBARA) offered Cro Cop in replacement of Silva if Dana desired. Chuck and Dana would be $hitting bricks if that fight was actually set. Again, at least Wanderlei has the balls to say 'I am fighter.. I will step in the ring with anyone, anytime whatever weight class they may be in, I want to prove I am the best' He is not the best but at least he tries to prove it. 

Come on.. Chuck.. Pleasee.e.

Better idea yet. They should have kinda like 'Ryder Cup' Best fighters (champions) from Pride agains UFC fighters at the end of the year, every year to prove who is the best in the world.. That would be the BEST PPV event EVER!! I would pay whatever it cost. They could split the profit from the event. 

Fedor vs. Silvia
Silva vs. Chuck
Henderson vs. Rich
Vacant vs. Matt
Gomi vs. Vacant

Special fight
CroCop vs AA


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

fenderman80 said:


> I dont forsee Mirko fighting Chuck anytime soon. In fact I would bet that Wanderlei will fight Chuck before Mrko would simply because Chuck has already publicy called him out and Wanderlei appeared at UFC 61 and accepted so I dont see how because Mirko Ko'd Silva that now he's going to step in and fight Chuck. First off: How many "UFC fans " do you think are familiar with Crocop? I would say very little. Second: They know who Wanderlei is becasue he told the whole audiance in his broken English that he love to [email protected]#$, Im mean fight Chuck; Who's going to forget that guy? Third: I would be willing to bet that Wanderlei is still more popular with Japan's PRIDE audiance than Cro cop so I think both audiances would rather see Wanderlei vs Chuck then Mirko vs Chuck. Fourth: Chuck ain't moving up in weight and it's doubtful that Mirko could make weight,and I doubt that Dana would let Chuck (his main attraction) participate in some kind of exhibition with a Beast like Mirko unless a title was at stake. But that just my opinion.


man mirko walks around lighter than liddel does and fights at 220 he could easily make weight.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

First off Chuck Liddell will fight anyone he is asked to fight. Have any of you ever seen Chuck turn down a fight? No, so stop judging him. He's a great fighter and he damn well deserves his respect by all the people on this forum. That being said, I think Cro Cop would beat Chuck but its not a sure thing by any means. And Pride is not on a whole nother level than UFC whoever said that. Other than HW the 2 are pretty equal, Pride may be a bit better than UFC but UFCs still a competitor.


----------



## mona17 (Sep 28, 2006)

Steeda3 said:


> SO i guess that makes you RIGHT because your a PRIDE FAN. LOL..Dude.... RIGHT NOW CHUCK LIDDELL IS PROBABLY THE BEST FIGHTER IN THE WORLD...PERIOD...I don't care what you or anybody say...If these PRIDE fighters are so tough let the come to the Octagon and try Chuck and these other UFC fighters.....
> 
> Here in Seattle we have a saying...."A stray dog can whip a pit bull in his own back yard". Don't you forget that.


animal is an animal human is human! dont compare human and animal! thats only a saying right!? prides middleweight lower class level i think,can beat your man dude! watch ramapge vs chuck and you will know the truth..


----------



## mona17 (Sep 28, 2006)

tasteestuff said:


> OMG Dude.. I understand that you are Chuck's biggest fan but come on.. You must be on something... perhaps crack.  or sniffing something... perhaps glue.
> 
> To be the best fighter in the world, shouldn't he be the one calling out everyone? Pride (SAKAKIBARA) offered Cro Cop in replacement of Silva if Dana desired. Chuck and Dana would be $hitting bricks if that fight was actually set. Again, at least Wanderlei has the balls to say 'I am fighter.. I will step in the ring with anyone, anytime whatever weight class they may be in, I want to prove I am the best' He is not the best but at least he tries to prove it.
> 
> ...


 nice mathces! but i think silvia,chuck,hughes and vacant will lost.pride rules!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Mirko is KO'ing everybody with that high left kick. What's the difference between them and Chuck?


----------



## spearsoldier (Sep 13, 2006)

Forget ****ing Chuck..

Wouldnt it be great if heavyweight randy had fought Crocop?

Randy in his prime vs Crocop, I say crocop gets taken out of his element.


But really, we all know who the crocop killer is right? Royce Gracie:laugh: 


Actually, some idiots on here seem to idolize Dan Severn. Shove his fat belly in the ring with CroCop. See what happens.


----------



## Steeda3 (Jun 29, 2006)

spearsoldier said:


> Forget ****ing Chuck..
> 
> Wouldnt it be great if heavyweight randy had fought Crocop?
> 
> ...


Crocop is so overrated....Silva would surprise some of you if he fought Cro under UFC RULES.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

i dont think crocop is overrated he is just like chuck, he makes fighters fight his style of fight..he wants to strike and with his great takedown defense, he does just that..
right now hes the second best fighter in the world and i dont see how anyone can question that


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> i dont think crocop is overrated he is just like chuck, he makes fighters fight his style of fight..he wants to strike and with his great takedown defense, he does just that..
> right now hes the second best fighter in the world and i dont see how anyone can question that


*Agreed. Cro Cop makes fighters fight his fight, watch his videos. He doesn't go to the ground when he knock an opponent down, he steps back and tells them to get up. Good luck taking Liddell down, he want to stay on his feet and fight his fight.*


----------



## mona17 (Sep 28, 2006)

Steeda3 said:


> Crocop is so overrated....Silva would surprise some of you if he fought Cro under UFC RULES.


silva is now in pride so it wont happen! ufc is not silvas level right now,if silva goes to ufc sure! sooner he will be the LH champion.tito,chuck and evans will have no place.... pride rules!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mona17 (Sep 28, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> i dont think crocop is overrated he is just like chuck, he makes fighters fight his style of fight..he wants to strike and with his great takedown defense, he does just that..
> right now hes the second best fighter in the world and i dont see how anyone can question that


your right dude.i agree


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

mona17 said:


> silva is now in pride so it wont happen! ufc is not silvas level right now,if silva goes to ufc sure! sooner he will be the LH champion.tito,chuck and evans will have no place.... pride rules!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Chuck would knock Silva out. Silva could win and theyre both great fighters, but I dont see Wanderlei beating Chuck


----------



## fenderman80 (Sep 12, 2006)

Steeda3 said:


> Crocop is so overrated....Silva would surprise some of you if he fought Cro under UFC RULES.



How so???? Did you see the last fight they had?? IF so do you remember that left that put Silva down B4 the pause in the fight? If they were in UFC and that happened BJM wouldve stepped in and stopped it right there. There's no way UFC would allow a fighter to take a beating like that....regardless of how much of a warrior he was.


----------



## fenderman80 (Sep 12, 2006)

asskicker said:


> Chuck would knock Silva out. Silva could win and theyre both great fighters, but I dont see Wanderlei beating Chuck


Chuck "could" knock Wanderlei out if Wanderlei fights a sloppy fight like he did against Cro cop last time i.e throwing haymakers. Wanderlei seems to move the best at around 200lbs instead of 215 or 220 like he weighed when he fought Cro cop. I still think this fight should be in Japan away from all these stupid rules that our "athletic" commissions have. That way it would be a true war!!!!!!


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Id have to say its a 50/50 fight. both fighters are awesome strikers, with very heavy hands, and both defend the takedown very well. neither one would want it to go to the ground, if it somehow did?!?!? i think Chuck might be the better wrestler...... but no way in hell is a fight like this going to the ground. i think it would come down to whoever landed the first big blow.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Cro Cop over rated? Are you shitting me? Who else can take it to Fedor like he did? Definitely the second best in the world.


----------



## coldandrew (Oct 5, 2006)

my heart says chuck liddell cuz hes my fav fighter but holy crap is crocop the man. . .no one in mma can touch this man


----------



## The Art Of War (Oct 4, 2006)

Chuck is a very good fighter; great takedown defense, fast hands with KO power, patient he is waiting for his opponent's mistake. Mirko and him are very similar fighters
CC made a lot of progress in the ground and pound game but his real advantage are his kicks. They are so hard that he don't need to give a lot of them, just 3 or 4 are enough to broke a leg or fall down the guard so he can place his "cemetery kick"to the head. This gives him a reach advantage and forces his opponent to come closer.
I think CC would win this fight but there's always a chance for chuck if he can connect a good one.
It has been said in an old topic (don't remember who) that CC could be a LHW if he wants to, but his goal is to be the world's best fighter and that means to be the HW champion. I'm agree.
Just add that i'm impatient to watch the rematch between him and Fedor because i think that actualy he is the only guy who can beat him and because he crushed guys who fight him twice.



Sorry for my english;I hope you will understand what i write


----------



## Storm442 (Oct 5, 2006)

Cro-cop is just too big and heavy for Chuck to take out.

I like Chuck, but he's 205lbs. Heck, he could drop down to Rich's weight class if he wanted (185lbs). Cro would definitley stand up to fight him and not go for takedowns, and then about 1/2 way thru round Cro would drop chuck.

Don't forget, Chuck is no spring chicken .. he's gettin' up there.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Storm442 said:


> Cro-cop is just too big and heavy for Chuck to take out.
> 
> I like Chuck, but he's 205lbs. Heck, he could drop down to Rich's weight class if he wanted (185lbs). Cro would definitley stand up to fight him and not go for takedowns, and then about 1/2 way thru round Cro would drop chuck.
> 
> Don't forget, Chuck is no spring chicken .. he's gettin' up there.



Liddel actually walks around heavier than cro cop does


----------



## Storm442 (Oct 5, 2006)

Yes, but Liddell has a belly on him even at 205!


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Storm442 said:


> Yes, but Liddell has a belly on him even at 205!


cro cop would own... would lidell ever stand a chance against fedor? **** no...

can cro cop? yea...

think about it


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

They slide around the ring for a little bit and then Chuck moves in for a combination and Crocop kicks him in the head, fight over. Second round, probably, definitely by the middle of the third.

This would probably be a slow fight, but it would make the highlight reel, whoever wins.


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

Eh I'm more of a fan of Chuck than Cro Cop but Chuck would more than likely lose this one. I'm not saying who would win between Chuck and Silva but just look at what Mirko did to silva! Chuck and Silva are well matched to have a bad ass fight. Now what do you think will happen to chuck if he gets in there with Mirko? haha. Chuck's best shot is a lucky punch to the chin on Mirko. Also Cro Cop is a much better kick boxer than Chuck. I say screw this fight and on with Chuck vs Silva already!


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

*Pride fighters overrated*

Everyone here seems to be overimpressed by the pride fighters and makes them out to be so much better than the UFC ones.. here are some facts to chew on:

1. Wanderlei Silva is made out to be this incredible fighter, but any fights against real UFC fighters (instead of no-name generic japanese fighters) like Ortiz, he was pathetic.. utterly dominated. 

2. Cro cop and Fedor are the best Pride has to offer. Cro cop has lost, and Fedor had considerable trouble against Kevin Randleman, an average fighter at best in the UFC. Don't believe me? his average MMA record apart, look at his fight against Liddell.. knocked down effortlessly by a single punch and Randleman not even getting a single decent blow in the short fight. 

Pride fighters win-loss records don't mean $hit.. half their fights are against no-namers who wouldn't last a second in the UFC.


----------



## Adrnalnrsh (Jul 18, 2006)

I dont care who wins, I just want to see them fight.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

BigBanda said:


> Eh I'm more of a fan of Chuck than Cro Cop but Chuck would more than likely lose this one. I'm not saying who would win between Chuck and Silva but just look at what Mirko did to silva! Chuck and Silva are well matched to have a bad ass fight. Now what do you think will happen to chuck if he gets in there with Mirko? haha. Chuck's best shot is a lucky punch to the chin on Mirko. Also Cro Cop is a much better kick boxer than Chuck. I say screw this fight and on with Chuck vs Silva already!


These are my feelings exactly. Liddellianenko, I dont care if Fedor had some trouble with Randlemen. The point is Fedor is a machine, who cant be stopped. Recovering from that Randlemen suplex so fast was incredible. This fight proved his proved his greatness rather than weakness. Pride fighters may be overrated on this forum, but they do have more compition along with bad. Their talent pool is definatly deeper than UFCs.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Liddellianenko said:


> Everyone here seems to be overimpressed by the pride fighters and makes them out to be so much better than the UFC ones.. here are some facts to chew on:
> 
> 1. Wanderlei Silva is made out to be this incredible fighter, but any fights against real UFC fighters (instead of no-name generic japanese fighters) like Ortiz, he was pathetic.. utterly dominated.
> 
> ...


K seriously Wanderlei lost to UFC when he sucked and that was one of the most boring fights ever. And as for Fedor having trouble with Randleman. You have got to be jokeing. All that happened was he got slammed hard on his head, easily recovered and submitted Randleman easily. And Randleman was a lot better in UFC than he is in Pride. He was the UFC heavyweight champ beating Randy Couture. His Pride record is 4 wins with 6 losses. He is not one of Prides top guys. You think that Prides only good fighters are Cro Cop and Fedor, thats just stupid. Even though they would easily beat any UFC heavyweight. But Wanderlei is a good lightheavyweight and would have a good fight with liddel that could easily go either way. Mauricio Rua is better than Wanderlei though and I thnk he would beat Liddell. Rich Franklin is the UFC middleweight champ but he has almost no competition besides Anderson Silva who is from Pride. He has nobody else to fight except joke fights like the crow and there is no way Mike Swick will take him. Rich is awesome dont get me wrong but I would like to see him fight some tough Pride middleweights like Dan Henderson Paulo Filho or Denis Kang. I cant see anyone beating Matt hughes (exceot hopefully GSP) but Pride doesnt hav a 170 division so cant really count that. As for lightweights the UFC had one dominant lightweight champ who was undefeated then left went to pride to fight their champ Takanori Gomi and got KOd. Gomi is ranked on alot of websites as second best pound for pound fighter in the world next to Fedor who tops every list. So if you think Prides only good fighters are Fedor and Cro Cop you know nothing about Pride, and believe me I am just a big UFC fan as I am Pride fan.


----------



## Chuck Norris (Oct 7, 2006)

Liddellianenko said:


> Everyone here seems to be overimpressed by the pride fighters and makes them out to be so much better than the UFC ones.. here are some facts to chew on:
> 
> 1. Wanderlei Silva is made out to be this incredible fighter, but any fights against real UFC fighters (instead of no-name generic japanese fighters) like Ortiz, he was pathetic.. utterly dominated.
> 
> ...


First off, Randleman was NOT an average fighter when he was in the UFC, he was the UFC champion. All while fighting accomplished fighters like Maurice Smith, Bas Rutten, Pete Williams, Pedro Rizzo, Randy Couture, Chuck Liddel, and "Babalu" Sobral.
Second, you are such a UFC nuthugger it is ridiculous. You say that Cro Cop and Fedor are the best Pride has, BUT..Cro Cop has lost a fight before! ( hasnt the UFC's golden boy Chuck liddel ever lost before? I think so) and Fedor had "trouble" with Randleman (no shame in that Randleman can be a force to be reckoned with), but that doesnt show on his record..Fedor got the kimura off, he beat Randleman.
You say Pride fighter Win/loss records dont mean $hit?
Take Fedor for example..his record shows him beating Cro Cop, Tsuyoshi Kohsaka, "Minotauro" Nogueria, Randleman, Mark coleman, Gary Goodridge, Kazuyuki Fujita, Heath Herring, Semmy Schilt, "Babalu" sobral, and Ricardo Arona.
IMO..that DOES mean $hit.

Go away Nutthugger, go back to sherdog.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Chuck Norris said:


> First off, Randleman was NOT an average fighter when he was in the UFC, he was the UFC champion. All while fighting accomplished fighters like Maurice Smith, Bas Rutten, Pete Williams, Pedro Rizzo, Randy Couture, Chuck Liddel, and "Babalu" Sobral.
> Second, you are such a UFC nuthugger it is ridiculous. You say that Cro Cop and Fedor are the best Pride has, BUT..Cro Cop has lost a fight before! ( hasnt the UFC's golden boy Chuck liddel ever lost before? I think so) and Fedor had "trouble" with Randleman (no shame in that Randleman can be a force to be reckoned with), but that doesnt show on his record..Fedor got the kimura off, he beat Randleman.
> You say Pride fighter Win/loss records dont mean $hit?
> Take Fedor for example..his record shows him beating Cro Cop, Tsuyoshi Kohsaka, "Minotauro" Nogueria, Randleman, Mark coleman, Gary Goodridge, Kazuyuki Fujita, Heath Herring, Semmy Schilt, "Babalu" sobral, and Ricardo Arona.
> ...


nice quote it adds nicely to the one I just wrote.


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

Randleman beat Cro Cop in less than 2 minutes and a semi rookie Chuck Liddell effortlessly knocked out Randleman in less than 2 minutes. So its absurd to think that Chuck would get totally slaughtered or that he doesn't stand a chance.

Its MMA, anything can happen and anyone has a chance to win, especially a deadly striker with a good chin like Liddell.


Pogo


----------



## Borat Sagdiyev (Sep 19, 2006)

Pogo the Clown said:


> Randleman beat Cro Cop in less than 2 minutes and a semi rookie Chuck Liddell effortlessly knocked out Randleman in less than 2 minutes. So its absurd to think that Chuck would get totally slaughtered or that he doesn't stand a chance.
> 
> Its MMA, anything can happen and anyone has a chance to win, especially a deadly striker with a good chin like Liddell.
> 
> ...


ok well then..using your theory.
Chuck pretty much laid out Babalu with no probs twice, Fedor had some trouble with babalu when they fought.therefore, Chuck is much better than Fedor.:thumbsdown:


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Liddellianenko said:


> Everyone here seems to be overimpressed by the pride fighters and makes them out to be so much better than the UFC ones.. here are some facts to chew on:
> 
> 1. Wanderlei Silva is made out to be this incredible fighter, but any fights against real UFC fighters (instead of no-name generic japanese fighters) like Ortiz, he was pathetic.. utterly dominated.
> 
> ...


I know everyone has jumped all over this but i have to as well. Chuck got the ever living crap kicked out of him by rampage, and he nearly got beat by overeem. Overeem did tag him pretty good. So then how can you say wand isn't that good when he beat rampage sensless. Plus you say randleman beat crocop so crocop sucks. That's dumb you can't play the who beat who game, cause rampage beats chuck, wand beats rampage, crocop beats wand so then you say chuck sucks. that's just silly.


----------



## mvi222 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Another AFL-NFL senerio?*

For years the two football leagues argued who was better...until. Until they realized money made the world go around. I don't know what PRIDE fighters are earning these days or who is making money off of them. But, when the day arrives that both PRIDE and UFC can see how they will both benefit from joint bouts, only then will our debate issues be settled. Fighters fight under different rules, in different conditions. I think anyone can be beaten on any given day and that both organizations have legitiimate top end fighters as they have so-so fighters. I like Liddell, Matt Hughes, Franklin and a few others. I do not think the Heavyweight division has enough strong competition to really measure Tim Silva. the most recent Andre-Silva match was a sleeper....should have both been given a no decission. To that end bringing Pride in would be good for the fans. Your thoughts are welcomed.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Pogo the Clown said:


> Randleman beat Cro Cop in less than 2 minutes and a semi rookie Chuck Liddell effortlessly knocked out Randleman in less than 2 minutes. So its absurd to think that Chuck would get totally slaughtered or that he doesn't stand a chance.
> 
> Its MMA, anything can happen and anyone has a chance to win, especially a deadly striker with a good chin like Liddell.
> 
> ...


you do know that was one of the biggest upsets ever in the history of pride and i like randleman and all but he got lucky and i guess chuck can get lucky as well but thats the only way hes beating crocop chuck is only good in his stand up and cro cop is light years ahead of him in stand up (probably as well as takedown defense) and personally i think that chin chuck has would get smashed by a good high kick from crocop


----------



## mvi222 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Everyone can be beat*



Kameleon said:


> *There is nobody in the UFC that can beat Mirko!*


Cro cop has been beat as has Liddell. To say Liddell has no chance with the type of punch he throws is just not reasonable. Both men are dangerous.


----------



## mvi222 (Jul 9, 2006)

*cro crap*

1. Don't get me wrong....Cro Cop is a good fighter
2. Clear up this bit of info as it does make a difference:
In all this Liddell doesn't stand a chance talk, is CC coming down to 205 or is Liddell moving up? At 205, Chuck hits like a horse.....and CC is human, he has lost. Guys you must remember how Liddell wins...KO. And he is a counter-puncher.....a good one.


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

"ok well then..using your theory.
Chuck pretty much laid out Babalu with no probs twice, Fedor had some trouble with babalu when they fought.therefore, Chuck is much better than Fedor."


Bull thats not what I said. I said its foolish to say that Chuck doesn't have a chance or would get demolished. You bringingup Babalu-Fedor just further illustrates my point. 

Your Gods Cro Cop and Fedor are not invinceable or unbeatable like some of you guy's seem to believe. Especially against a deadly striker like Liddell.


Pogo


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Cro Cops not unbeatable but Fedor pretty much is. If a LHK form CC cant KO Fedor a punch from Liddell wont either.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Pogo the Clown said:


> "ok well then..using your theory.
> Chuck pretty much laid out Babalu with no probs twice, Fedor had some trouble with babalu when they fought.therefore, Chuck is much better than Fedor."
> 
> 
> ...


Your right Cro Cop isnt unbeatable. He lost to Randleman then choked him out in the rematch. He lost to Big Nog also. Could Cro Cop get knocked out by Liddel, If Liddell connects there is a very good chance Mirko could go to sleep. But Mirko is a very smart fighter especially at stand up. Chances of him getting caught I think are a lot smaller than the chance of him catching liddell. Liddel has never fought a kickboxer like Mirko in mma. He knocked out Babalu quick cause for some reason he though he could stand with him(he must be crazy). Mirko can stand with him and will most likely pick him apart. But I still dont count liddel out at all.

Fedor has not lost. He has been in trouble in fights and recovered because he is the smartest fighter in the game. He can fight anybody anywhere. And as for saying he isnt unbeatable cause he got slammed by Randleman and rocked by Fujita. I would say the opposite because he easiily turned both those fights around and submitted both fighters quickly after being in trouble. I think by being put in trouble really shows how unbeatable he actually is. Nobody can beat Fedor right now, not even Mirko. Therefore he is unbeatable. Will he lose eventaully I dont know but so far he has been unbeatable I cant name a fighter that could stand a chance against him.


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

And I'm sure he will remain unbeatable by facing such stiff competition like middle aged Mark Coleman. :laugh: 



Pogo


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

Liddellianenko said:


> Everyone here seems to be overimpressed by the pride fighters and makes them out to be so much better than the UFC ones.. here are some facts to chew on:
> 
> 1. Wanderlei Silva is made out to be this incredible fighter, but any fights against real UFC fighters (instead of no-name generic japanese fighters) like Ortiz, he was pathetic.. utterly dominated.
> 
> ...


haha I'm sorry bro but do not take offense to this but you are either just not knowledgable MMA wise or hopefully joking. OMFG Tito would get his ass romped if he were to fight Silva again. That fight with Tito vs Silva was back from April of 2000 via unanimous decision. It's what?? soon to be 2007. Silva was not even close to the fighter he is today. The Randleman vs Fedor fight was back in June of 2004 and he was submitted by Fedor. We all know that Liddell KO'd Randleman but I still dont see where your logic is on how Pride fighters dont compare to UFC fighters. UFC or Pride fan ..... its a no brainer that Prides HW division would spank UFC's. Tim Sylvia is ranked like 5th in the HW division under Pride fighters and AA right behind Tim. Liddell is the only LHW in the UFC that has the ablity to beat Prides best LHW's. Hell he is the only UFC fighter in the top 5 rankings overall for LHW fighters. Silva, Shogun, Nog, Arona... all of them have what it takes to beat Chuck. I'm not saying Chuck doesnt... Chuck has what it takes to win against any of them as well. Putting someone like Tito against any top 5 LHW's is a joke. Hell Rampage would stomp out Tito even being in a slump. Now where I think UFC has more quality fighters is only with the middleweight, welterweight and lightweight divisions. Please use your head or do a little more research next time man.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Pogo the Clown said:


> And I'm sure he will remain unbeatable by facing such stiff competition like middle aged Mark Coleman. :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo


Yah that whole ppv is pretty much just a publicity stunt to get more recognition in america. They just put a bunch of there good fighters against USA fighters so that maybe some of the americans that dont watch pride will be interested. I actaully dont think it is goin to be a very good ppv. I am alot more pumped for ufc 64 and 65 and the next bushido. They look alot more exciting.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

steveo412 said:


> Your right Cro Cop isnt unbeatable. He lost to Randleman then choked him out in the rematch. He lost to Big Nog also. Could Cro Cop get knocked out by Liddel, If Liddell connects there is a very good chance Mirko could go to sleep. But Mirko is a very smart fighter especially at stand up. Chances of him getting caught I think are a lot smaller than the chance of him catching liddell. Liddel has never fought a kickboxer like Mirko in mma. He knocked out Babalu quick cause for some reason he though he could stand with him(he must be crazy). Mirko can stand with him and will most likely pick him apart. But I still dont count liddel out at all.
> 
> Fedor has not lost. He has been in trouble in fights and recovered because he is the smartest fighter in the game. He can fight anybody anywhere. And as for saying he isnt unbeatable cause he got slammed by Randleman and rocked by Fujita. I would say the opposite because he easiily turned both those fights around and submitted both fighters quickly after being in trouble. I think by being put in trouble really shows how unbeatable he actually is. Nobody can beat Fedor right now, not even Mirko. Therefore he is unbeatable. Will he lose eventaully I dont know but so far he has been unbeatable I cant name a fighter that could stand a chance against him.


I agree with thta post 100%. Great post man. I also agree with almost all of your post BigBanda. I just would've gave Tito a little more respect though. He wouldnt be in the top 5 but I think he'd have a good shot at some of those guys.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

BigBanda said:


> Now where I think UFC has more quality fighters is only with the middleweight, welterweight and lightweight divisions


middleweight champion i totally agree rich is amazing and will dance over anderson silvas dead corpse but middleweight in general definatley not its soo weak right now probably the weakest in ufc other than maybe heavyweight welterweights that are 170 pride doesnt have one so its not really comparable but matt hughes and GSP are ****ing amazing but for lightweights only bj penn (provided he goes down to lightweight) can go against Gomi


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

I think that if Anderson Silva beats Ace then all the UFC nuthuggers should shut up...to me if a mediocre PRIDE fighter can come over and beat an undefeated UFC champion, then that should tell you something. Personally I don't agree with either arguement about PRIDE being better or UFC being better. It has nothing to do with the organization, each organization has a list of fighters that is better than the others. It's true that a lot of PRIDE fighters wins are from inexperienced mixed martial artists...japanese or not. But the UFC is also no better, when they give Liddel nothing but grapplers and BJJ fighters and no one who can come close to his striking skills. The fighters themselves are what you all should focus on, it has nothing to do with the organization....the fighters chose which organization they wanted to fight in, they weren't forced to be in PRIDE cuz they're the best. There are some UFC fighters that are superior to some PRIDE fighters, and vice versa. This UFC vs. PRIDE shit is getting old.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

And it makes no sense for you guys to keep citing other fights in your arguments. For example, Liddel got beat by Rampage, but Wandy beat Rampage twice, that makes Wandy better than Chuck. No, it doesn't matter who beat who. It's all in the matchup and environment. It's not that hard to understand. It's just like football. First off, in the example above, Liddel lost to Rampage a few years ago, and in PRIDE. Rampage had homefield advantage for one. Another is that maybe it was just a bad matchup for Liddel and a great matchup for Wandy. Wandy's got all kinds of support and momentum over in PRIDE, which plays a big factor on his fights. You can't say one fighter is better than another because he beat a guy that the other lost to. The San Diego Chargers were the first team to beat the Colts last year, ending their 13 game win streak, but the Chargers didn't even make the playoffs. So obviously in the end, it doesn't mean shit. You guys argue way too much about this silly subject. Just have respect for the fighters and forget about the organizations and stop comparing fighters with each other by who they have and haven't beaten. A lot of factors are played in a loss and a win that have nothing to do with how good of a fighter you are. Sometimes you just have an off night. In the end, they could ALL kick your asses, so just give it up.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> And it makes no sense for you guys to keep citing other fights in your arguments. For example, Liddel got beat by Rampage, but Wandy beat Rampage twice, that makes Wandy better than Chuck. No, it doesn't matter who beat who. It's all in the matchup and environment. It's not that hard to understand. It's just like football. First off, in the example above, Liddel lost to Rampage a few years ago, and in PRIDE. Rampage had homefield advantage for one. Another is that maybe it was just a bad matchup for Liddel and a great matchup for Wandy. Wandy's got all kinds of support and momentum over in PRIDE, which plays a big factor on his fights. You can't say one fighter is better than another because he beat a guy that the other lost to. The San Diego Chargers were the first team to beat the Colts last year, ending their 13 game win streak, but the Chargers didn't even make the playoffs. So obviously in the end, it doesn't mean shit. You guys argue way too much about this silly subject. Just have respect for the fighters and forget about the organizations and stop comparing fighters with each other by who they have and haven't beaten. A lot of factors are played in a loss and a win that have nothing to do with how good of a fighter you are. Sometimes you just have an off night. In the end, they could ALL kick your asses, so just give it up.


That was a good post too wudluv2fightu. Wow it looks like everyones bringin their A game tonight. I've been impressed with almost all the posts I've read in this thread tonight.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Except I wouldnt call Anderson a mediocre fighter in Pride.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

asskicker said:


> Except I wouldnt call Anderson a mediocre fighter in Pride.


Anderson really didnt beat anyone that good in Pride. He was 3 and 2. Carlos newton 5-4 record in pride was his biggest victory. Alex Steibling was 2-2 and pride and the other victory I won even mention his name cause he is bad with a prided record 3-10. He lost to Daijyu Takase, and Ryo Chonan who are definetly prides best at that weight class with records of 5-4 and 4-4. Silva is ranked high as a middleweight but he has not proved to be better than the likes of Dan Henderson, Paulo Filho and Denis Kang, which I believe are among the worlds top middleweights along with Rich Franklin and Matt Lindland.


----------

